# postop bleeding following mastectomy



## Pebbles1218 (Dec 16, 2010)

What code would you use for postoperative control of bleeding at the pectoralis major muscle following a mastectomy. patient was three weeks postop.

Thanks


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 16, 2010)

*More info needed...*

Was the bleeding internal or percutaneous? How was bleeding controlled (Endoscopic, etc.)? Was it the same provider as the original surgery, or a different one? Was a trip to the OR required?


----------



## Grintwig (Dec 16, 2010)

An OP note (with all patient personal information removed) would be very helpful


----------



## Pebbles1218 (Dec 17, 2010)

It was internal bleed from vessel in the pectoralis muscle.  Patient did go back to or and it was done by the same physician.  He actually sutured the vessel to control the bleeding and drained the collection of blood (hematoma).


----------

